# Second time snowboarding



## TedBundy (Dec 23, 2013)

Did not go well at all did way better the first time I do not know if it was the type of board or just me. I went to mountain high in California and I just felt like my toes were hanging over really bad. I could not find any type of balance I was braking the whole time.. Im not sure what type of snowboard it was but I think directional because he asked if I was goofy or regular and got me a certain board.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Lessons.....


----------



## Flylo (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi mate, more than likely he would've asked if you were natural or goofy so that he could pick a board that already had the bindings fixed the right way 

Don't stress too much about your second day not being so good, I don't think anyones second day was all that great. (Not even Terje!)

It's very important for your boots to have an equal amount of overhang on both the toe and heelside, because if there's more overhang on your toeside it will be difficult to initiate a heelside turn (and vice versa).

Take your board back to the rental mob and ask them if they wouldn't mind centering your boots for you (or do it yourself).

Keep at it mate, it'll all connect together sooner or later. It's already been mentioned, but lessons would be a great idea too 

Short video explaining centering bindings: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NK7X2LBbqIo&list=PLgK8JBq0mpn5iMQv6-cHypRdZlk7lzJ4c


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Lessons.....


*1
money invested in increasing the value of the day's lift ticket and future lift tickets. Also, make sure they give you a board based on your weight, not height. And don't be shy about checking your board before you head out. Strap your boots in the binders and check your overhangs to make sure they're centered and have the correct amount of overhang. 

Stick with it, day two being harder is not uncommon. :thumbsup:


----------



## Flylo (Jun 26, 2013)

And regarding those lessons, if a friend or family member has offered to teach you, it's still a wise move to go with an instructor first. Not only are they qualified for the job, (no matter how good your friend is) learning can be frustrating and you can't get mad and/or give up with someone you don't really know. 

The very reason I didn't teach my gf, lol!


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

More than one person told me before I started riding..._"Go THREE times. Your first two times will suck and will hurt. On the third time, you'll get it."_ Sounded like bullshit, but damned if they weren't right. My first trip was a lesson, confined to lower mountain. On my second trip my friend said "You've had a lesson! Let's go to the top!" so we went to the top of Okemo. I thought I was going to die the next day, I was so sore. I fell a LOT. Didn't seem like I remembered anything I'd learned the first time out. I'm almost surprised I went for a third time, but I remember what my friends told me.

The third time was Stratton. My friends were right! It all clicked. I was able to ride top-to-bottom with minimal falls (but lots of braking) and a lot more confidence, and found I really, really loved snowboarding. That was 15 years ago. Still love it. 

After that third trip I knew I was a lifer and went out and got my first board, a basic Liquid/K2 package from Sports Authority. It was fine for my ability level, but I upgraded to a high-end board at the end of season clearance sales. Moral of the story...stick with it. The first two times are just to see if you really want to ride!


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Flylo said:


> And regarding those lessons, if a friend or family member has offered to teach you, it's still a wise move to go with an instructor first. Not only are they qualified for the job, (no matter how good your friend is) learning can be frustrating and you can't get mad and/or give up with someone you don't really know.
> 
> The very reason I didn't teach my gf, lol!


There is a sign in the base lodge at Mt. Mansfield (Stowe) that says *"Friends Don't Teach Friends How To Snowboard."*


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

i heard knitting is getting popular...


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

well now you can look forward to enjoying that 3rd time out. 

Like surfinsnow said, it also took me 3x's out to really click or get the hang of it. I was not new to snow sports either. So I understood edging, pressure, balance, how to use the lift and really what to expect in terms of being at a resort. 
Everything is new and intimidating at 1st. Including the pressure you put on yourself and perceived pressure that usually isn't there. IE if I crash I'll clog the mountain, what if I fall in the lift line, getting on or off the lift. 

I taught my daughter and I still stress everyone starts at the same point !!!! 
Get out there and enjoy everyone gets better with practice, just take small steps.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

surfinsnow said:


> More than one person told me before I started riding..._"Go THREE times. Your first two times will suck and will hurt. On the third time, you'll get it."_ Sounded like bullshit, but damned if they weren't right. My first trip was a lesson, confined to lower mountain. On my second trip my friend said "You've had a lesson! Let's go to the top!" so we went to the top of Okemo. I thought I was going to die the next day, I was so sore. I fell a LOT. Didn't seem like I remembered anything I'd learned the first time out. I'm almost surprised I went for a third time, but I remember what my friends told me.
> 
> The third time was Stratton. My friends were right! It all clicked. I was able to ride top-to-bottom with minimal falls (but lots of braking) and a lot more confidence, and found I really, really loved snowboarding. That was 15 years ago. Still love it.
> 
> After that third trip I knew I was a lifer and went out and got my first board, a basic Liquid/K2 package from Sports Authority. It was fine for my ability level, but I upgraded to a high-end board at the end of season clearance sales. Moral of the story...stick with it. The first two times are just to see if you really want to ride!


haha that is so true. first two days were brutal for me but third day, things were all linked up perfectly.



surfinsnow said:


> There is a sign in the base lodge at Mt. Mansfield (Stowe) that says *"Friends Don't Teach Friends How To Snowboard."*


oh god, I was gonna teach my buddy how to snowboard. guess its a bad idea.:huh:


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm still curious...real name?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

speedjason said:


> haha that is so true. first two days were brutal for me but third day, things were all linked up perfectly.
> 
> 
> oh god, I was gonna teach my buddy how to snowboard. guess its a bad idea.:huh:


It will not work out how you hope.


----------



## Flylo (Jun 26, 2013)

surfinsnow said:


> There is a sign in the base lodge at Mt. Mansfield (Stowe) that says *"Friends Don't Teach Friends How To Snowboard."*


So good!



speedjason said:


> oh god, I was gonna teach my buddy how to snowboard. guess its a bad idea.:huh:


Haha, don't worry you're not the first, and won't be the last to fall into that trap! To make things worse you'll have to spend half a day on a blue slope when you could be gunning through the trees on the fresh powder, lol.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Flylo said:


> So good!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, don't worry you're not the first, and won't be the last to fall into that trap! To make things worse you'll have to spend half a day on a blue slope when you could be gunning through the trees on the fresh powder, lol.


maybe I should send them some tutorial videos so they can practice on themselves:yahoo:?


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

speedjason said:


> oh god, I was gonna teach my buddy how to snowboard. guess its a bad idea.:huh:


Speed, the cynic in me would say it was Stowe's way of saying _"Hey, pay three hundred bucks for a lesson!" _

:laugh:


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

surfinsnow said:


> Speed, the cynic in me would say it was Stowe's way of saying _"Hey, pay three hundred bucks for a lesson!" _
> 
> :laugh:


well, I dont think thats doable for someone who didnt even want to spend money to buy one day pass.
I am just gonna tell them what to do and leave them alone while I go have fun and come back and check.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

Don't Give Up!!!
You gotta earn your stripes to be worthy of some epic POW days, and Mt. High is perfect for proving if you are worthy  From holding it together on invisible ice patches, to dodging more rocks than Heisenberg, and avoiding the endless masses of bodies everywhere just laying down in the middle of runs day dreaming of unicorns n shit while making snow angels... If you can learn to ride that mountain, then you shall prosper:thumbsup:

bottom line is don't pussy out bro. The payoff in the end is worth a few scars

If your down, I live in the San Fernando area & would be willing to go ride with you... I go at least once a week to Mt. High for my snow addiction fix.

P.S. this snow drought is killing me


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

To the OP, definitely get a lesson or two. This advice has been proffered to you in several of your threads. We're not suggesting it as a way to goof on the noob. A private lesson would be the best, but a small group lesson or two would probably be better than nothing if money is way tight. (...just don't be shy about asking for the help you need.)

My first day riding was because I got a deal on a group lesson. It was just this side of worthless, but I learned that I didn't _Totally_ suck at this. I went out 3-4 more times with limited and painfull results. I did manage to figure out how to link turns (...more or less) while puttering down a bunny hill but then I paid for an hour of private coaching and that's when things really began to progress for me. Went from slowly biffing the bunny, to scaring myself on blues. 

I've taken at least one lesson a season for the last 3 years. Got one scheduled next month for my weeks vacation up north. 

Do it! You won't regret it.


----------



## TedBundy (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks guy I love I really freaking love this community. Look at all these helpful replies I really appreciate it. 90% of you are saying take lessons and 100% of you are better then me so I will take your advice. I just thought I could learn on my own like everything else but snowboarding is a little different. I will get some lessons the next time I go which should be next week. Thanks a lot though guys you are so helpful.


----------



## TedBundy (Dec 23, 2013)

CERBERUS.lucid said:


> Don't Give Up!!!
> You gotta earn your stripes to be worthy of some epic POW days, and Mt. High is perfect for proving if you are worthy  From holding it together on invisible ice patches, to dodging more rocks than Heisenberg, and avoiding the endless masses of bodies everywhere just laying down in the middle of runs day dreaming of unicorns n shit while making snow angels... If you can learn to ride that mountain, then you shall prosper:thumbsup:
> 
> bottom line is don't pussy out bro. The payoff in the end is worth a few scars
> ...


Dude this was the greatest reply ever because it was so accurate! Haha OMG I really laughed while reading this reply, so in depth. Yeah Ill pm you man about MT. High man I would love to have someone better then me see how I ride and teach me a thing or two until I can pay for lessons.


----------



## TedBundy (Dec 23, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> To the OP, definitely get a lesson or two. This advice has been proffered to you in several of your threads. We're not suggesting it as a way to goof on the noob. A private lesson would be the best, but a small group lesson or two would probably be better than nothing if money is way tight. (...just don't be shy about asking for the help you need.)
> 
> My first day riding was because I got a deal on a group lesson. It was just this side of worthless, but I learned that I didn't _Totally_ suck at this. I went out 3-4 more times with limited and painfull results. I did manage to figure out how to link turns (...more or less) while puttering down a bunny hill but then I paid for an hour of private coaching and that's when things really began to progress for me. Went from slowly biffing the bunny, to scaring myself on blues.
> 
> ...


The only reason I have not taken lessons yet is money. If I had it I would have taken lessons RIGHT away. But I guess its time to save up and invest in lessons.


----------



## TedBundy (Dec 23, 2013)

baldylox said:


> I'm still curious...real name?


My real name?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Lessons are not the only way to learn. They are just efficient and you'll learn much faster. If you don't have the money then you need to be resourceful and determined. You'll need pads and a strong will to never give up. You will fall all day and for more than one day. Bring a phone with YouTube access and take a run then watch a video or two then take another run and repeat. Remember to learn in a reasonable progression. Do expect to get it right away.


----------



## TedBundy (Dec 23, 2013)

Mystery2many said:


> Lessons are not the only way to learn. They are just efficient and you'll learn much faster. If you don't have the money then you need to be resourceful and determined. You'll need pads and a strong will to never give up. You will fall all day and for more than one day. Bring a phone with YouTube access and take a run then watch a video or two then take another run and repeat. Remember to learn in a reasonable progression. Do expect to get it right away.


I have a water proof case for my phone should I just have my friend or I videotape myself and maybe post it on youtube and ask for feedback?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes. Then post it here a we all will chime in with pointers and advise. Main thing is to just not give up! :thumbsup:


----------



## qsilvr99 (Dec 22, 2009)

Expectations should be a few days of bumps and bruises. Start off in this sport with any other ideas and you will set yourself up for dissatisfaction and questioning yourself.
Start simple, learn to skate (lead leg strapped-in, back leg out). Might find out you started out regular and really need to be goofy or vice-versa. This is how I started. Instructor just thought I was good at switch, nope. This also gets you to learn to use lead leg for control which is exactly what you want.
 Never, I repeat, NEVER just slide straight down the hill on your back/front edge. For one you'll piss everyone else off for creating an ice slick. But more importantly, you'll tire yourself out quickly and start a really bad habit. Instead, learn to perform a falling leaf. Start on which ever edge you are most comfortable on. If you have to use the whole width of trail, that is fine. You are learning to engage an edge and get comfortable that you have control of the board. How to Snowboard : Heelside Falling Leaf on a Snowboard - YouTube
 An important thing any new snowboarder can learn, DO NOT STOP IN THE MIDDLE OF THE TRAIL! If you need to rest, please move completely to one side of the trail.
 The most important thing: HAVE FUN!!!

It took me four days to get comfortable performing s-turns, but from day one I made sure I never slid straight down the hill on an edge. Falling leaf is your friend.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

TedBundy said:


> Thanks guy I love I really freaking love this community. Look at all these helpful replies I really appreciate it. 90% of you are saying take lessons and 100% of you are better then me so I will take your advice. I just thought I could learn on my own like everything else but snowboarding is a little different. I will get some lessons the next time I go which should be next week. Thanks a lot though guys you are so helpful.


BTW, a lot of mountains (if not most) will offer a buddy deal for lessons...if you (meaning your buddy) bring in a new rider for lessons, his lift ticket is free. So you split the difference, or at least your buddy applies part of his lift ticket price to your lesson. You can only do this once per mountain, but you can switch it up. 

I only did one lesson...should have done more, but my "buddy" was an expert skier, and he pushed me a lot faster than I probably would have gone if I was on my own. That's another good tip...ride with a friend. Not for lessons, but because you'll want to keep up. It will ignite that spark that makes you want to go for it. At least, it did for me. 

My "buddy" (on skis) stopped inviting me to the slopes when I kicked his ass and beat him down the North Face at Mt. Snow...by a wide margin.


----------

